# [ALSA] carte son k7s8x

## gwada_

Bonjours a tous, c'est le retour du casse noissette des newbee.....

voila je n'arrive toujours pas a faire fonctionner la carte son de mon pc c'est dommage car c'est l'unique raison qui me pousse a retournee sous windob quand je veu matter une video ou un bande son.....

Pour ma config ma carte mere est une K7S8X avec une carte son integre C-Media AC'97

quand ds le panneau de KDE je l'active(systeme son) j'ai ce message 

```

Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output device.

```

Je me doute qu'il trouve pas la carte mais pour qu'elle raison, ca je sais pas ???

J'ai pourtant cocher ds le noyau 2.6.4 la case c-Media  8733,8338

apres quelleque recherche sur google et teste toujours aucun resultat donc je me retourne a vous au cas ou l'on puisse m'aider a resoudre ce probleme....

MerciLast edited by gwada_ on Mon Apr 05, 2004 12:20 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## gwada_

En cherchant, je vois que j'ai pas de 

```
 /dev/dsp
```

. ???

et quand je tape dmesg il me dit cela:

```

Linux version 2.6.4-gentoo-r1 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #7 SMP Mon Apr 5 08:18:31 UTC 2004

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.2c (Thu Feb 05 15:41:49 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Tu as compile dans lo noyau le support oss emulation?

----------

## gwada_

belle colle vu que je ne c'est pas du tout a koi sa correspond .....

Une pti explication svp ou sinon sa ce trouver ou ds le noyau

----------

## lebarjack

Les drivers de son que tu utilises actuellement sont les drivers ALSA, qui sont de facto intégrés aux noyaux de la série 2.6.

Toutefois, de nombreuses applications ne sont pas interfacées pour ces drivers. ALSA intègre donc une couche de compatibilité avec l'ancien système, appelé OSS.

Dans la configuration générale des modules ALSA (quand tu configure ton noyau), tu as la possibilité d'activer cette couche de compatibilité.

Donc, un petit make menuconfig dans le repertoire des sources du noyau s'impose. Tu mets en module le driver de ta carte son et les modules de compatibilté OSS.

Pour que les devices /dev/dsp soient crées, il te faut aussi modifier ton fichiers de configuration ALSA,  et verifier que

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss
```

est bien présent et décommenté.

Après cela, il faut lancer un modules-update.

Cela devrait fonctionner.

Utilises tu udev ou devfs?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

dans lo noyau sont 

```
Device Drivers  --->   Sound  --->    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                           [*]   OSS API emulation                                         

                           <M>     OSS Mixer API                                             

                           <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API                              

 
```

----------

## gwada_

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> dans lo noyau sont 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers  --->   Sound  --->    Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->
> 
> ...

 

ds le noyau il etait * pas en modules j'ai changer leur etat et je recompile la.

pour lebarjack : j'utilise devfs  pour ce qui est de la configuration de alsa c'etait deja decommenter...

je reboot pour voire

----------

## gwada_

aucun changement   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quest que di lsmod?

----------

## gwada_

voila le message 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             8288  -

ppp_async              10624  -

snd_pcm_oss            50084  -

snd_pcm                92832  -

snd_page_alloc          9316  -

snd_mixer_oss          17792  -

```

apres quand je tape 

```
bash-2.05b# aplay

aplay: main:502: audio open error: No such device

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le driver de C-Media AC'97 c'est un module o est built-in dans le noyau?

----------

## gwada_

?? dsl j'ai pas compris je vais finir par croire que je suis un debilou....

j'ai recompiler le noyau avec les driver C-Media en Modules...

c'etait sa la question ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lebarjack

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             8288  -

ppp_async              10624  -

snd_pcm_oss            50084  -

snd_pcm                92832  -

snd_page_alloc          9316  -

snd_mixer_oss          17792  - 
```

C'est louche, tu es sur de l'avoir compilé en module?

Dans ce cas, tu devrais avoir un module snd_cmipci...

----------

## gwada_

Ben c'est ce que je me dit depuis le debut, mais vu que c'est un chip integrer a la carte mere c'est zarbe....

Mais c'est bien compiler en modules

----------

## lebarjack

que dit ton /etc/modules.d/alsa?

tu peux essayer un modprobe snd_cmicpi et nous dire le résultat?

----------

## gwada_

Le plus drole c'est ce resultat :

car ma carte c'est un chip ac97 pas sis

```

bash-2.05b# grep audio /proc/pci

[color=red]Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev 160).[/color]

```

Pour ce que tu me demande :

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe snd_cmicpi

FATAL: Module snd_cmicpi not found.
```

et 

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## gwada_

ou meme ce message un truc ne tourne pas rond la :

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound stop

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules
```

sa parrait bizare pas de carte trouvée

----------

## yoyo

 *gwada_ wrote:*   

> Le plus drole c'est ce resultat :
> 
> car ma carte c'est un chip ac97 pas sis
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ac97 est une norme et pas un chip ...

Tu n'as pas de chipset c-media dans ta carte mère : north/southbridge sont des SIS.

Dans ton menuconfig, mets le support ALSA pour les chip SIS et ça ira tout de suite mieux   :Wink:  .

PS : Peux-tu reformater ton titre comme indiqué ici stp.

Merci.

----------

## gwada_

sa va mieu comme titre...

Merci pour l'info je vais tester..

----------

## lebarjack

Bon, j'y vois plus clair   :Smile: 

Tu as 2 problèmes :

- tu n'as pas compilé le bon driver dans ton noyau. Ton chipset est un CMI9739A de C-Media, tu dois donc compiler le module snd_cmipci dans ton noyau. A priori, ce n'est pas fait.

Le module a compiler se trouve dans la partie alsa (pas dans les modules OSS, hein!)

- Il faut dans ton /etc/modules.d/alsa préciser le module qui doit être charger :

```
##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

```

devient

```
 ##  ALSA portion

alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##
```

----------

## lebarjack

Pour yoyo :

 *Quote:*   

> Tu n'as pas de chipset c-media dans ta carte mère : north/southbridge sont des SIS. 

 

Il s'agit bien néanmoins d'un chipset CMI9739A de C-Media inclus dans les systemes SIS.

http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/computers/motherboards/asrock_k7s8x/_review/423667/

----------

## yoyo

 *lebarjack wrote:*   

> Pour yoyo :
> 
> Il s'agit bien néanmoins d'un chipset CMI9739A de C-Media inclus dans les systemes SIS.
> 
> http://www.dooyoo.co.uk/computers/motherboards/asrock_k7s8x/_review/423667/

 

Autant pour moi ...    :Embarassed: 

Pas mal ton lien, il y avait moins de détail sur le site du constructeur (et aucune info sur le chipset son dans la doc pdf).   :Confused: 

----------

## gwada_

 *lebarjack wrote:*   

> Bon, j'y vois plus clair  
> 
> Tu as 2 problèmes :
> 
> - tu n'as pas compilé le bon driver dans ton noyau. Ton chipset est un CMI9739A de C-Media, tu dois donc compiler le modulesnd_cmipci dans ton noyau. 
> ...

 

voila les otption selectionner de mon kernel pour le moment 

```

 [*]   OSS API emulation                     

            <M>  OSS Mixer API                            

            <M>  OSS PCM (digital audio) API               

            [*]      OSS Sequencer API                          

            [ ]      Verbose printk                                 

            [ ]      Debug                                         

                     Generic devices  --->                         

                      ISA devices  --->                            

                      PCI devices  --->

                                             <M> C-Media 8738, 8338

```

mais je vois pas l' option de laquelles tu parle modulesnd_cmipci c'est un peu boulet mais DSL ?

Apres j'ai compris le role des lignes a decommenter.

----------

## yoyo

 *gwada_ wrote:*   

> je vois pas l' option de laquelles tu parle modulesnd_cmipci c'est un peu boulet mais DSL ?

 

Dans :

"Device Drivers  ---> Sound  ---> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> PCI devices  ---> C-Media 8738, 8338"

----------

## lebarjack

ah, bizarre, c'est le bon module qui est selectionné.

que donne un

```
find /lib/modules/ -name "*cmipci*"
```

----------

## gwada_

Aucune reponse , j'ai modifier pour tester avec cela et j'ai eu ca :

```
bash-2.05b# find /lib/modules/ cmpcici

/lib/modules/

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/misc

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/misc/svgalib_helper.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.usbmap

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/build

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.symbols

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/fs

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/fs/autofs

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/fs/autofs/autofs.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/ac97

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-intel8x0.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-page-alloc.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/drivers/mpu401/snd-mpu401-uart.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ide

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ide/pci

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/sis5513.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_async.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/ppp_synctty.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/agp

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/agp/sis-agp.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/cdrom

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/cdrom/gscd.ko

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.isapnpmap

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.alias

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.ccwmap

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.dep

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.ieee1394map

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/modules.pcimap

find: cmpcici: No such file or directory

```

et la bizarement j'ai du ac97 je comprend plus rien , mais sa marche toujours pas et aucune trace du cmpcici

----------

## lebarjack

Attention, c'est cmipci

pas cmpcici

ni cmipiciciicmipci d'ailleurs   :Wink: 

En tout cas, je le vois pas dans la liste

tu as bien fait un make modules modules_install ?Last edited by lebarjack on Mon Apr 05, 2004 12:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gwada_

Merci d'un peu d'humour car je deprime la lolll

----------

## gwada_

Meme message 

```
find: cmpcici: No such file or directory
```

----------

## lebarjack

Faut pas déprimer, on touche au but  :Smile: 

Donc bouge ton repertoire

```
mv /lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1 /lib/modules/backup-2.6.4-gentoo-r1
```

puis 

```
cd /usr/src/linux/
```

et alors 

```
make modules modules_install
```

Là, tu devrais le trouver

```
find /lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1 -name "*cmipci*"
```

copie/colle la ligne au-dessus pour pas faire d'erreur.

Car

```
find /lib/modules/ cmpcici
```

c'est pas bon

----------

## yoyo

 *lebarjack wrote:*   

> Attention, c'est cmipci

 

 *gwada_ wrote:*   

> find: cmpcici: No such file or directory

 

Chercher l'erreur ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gwada_

Reponse :

```
/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.ko
```

----------

## lebarjack

ouais!!! on y est  :Smile: 

```
modprobe snd-cmipci
```

et ça devrait aller

Comme tu as recompilé les modules et fait des changement, je te conseille de refaire aussi le make bzImage et de remplacer dans ton /boot

Ca évitera des problème de drivers anciennement comilés dans ton noyau qui sont maintenant aussi en module.Last edited by lebarjack on Mon Apr 05, 2004 1:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gwada_

je reboot apres ?

----------

## lebarjack

donc, voir l'edit de mon poste précédent

Après, tu peux rebooter et le script /etc/init.d/alsasound devrait charger correctement les bons modules

----------

## gwada_

Ok au reboot alsa demara mais j'ai le message au demarage de KDE

```
Sound server informational message:

Error while initializing the sound driver:

device /dev/dsp can't be opened (No such file or directory)

The sound server will continue, using the null output devic
```

apres en fessant restart de alsa :

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules                                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]

```

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr je vais me Gentooooriser si sa continue loll l(dsl c'est nerveu)

----------

## gwada_

j'ai peut etre oublier de modifier alsa en configuration 

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## lebarjack

apres avoir modifié /etc/modules.d/alsa, il faut faire un update-modules

----------

## gwada_

SA marche po  :Sad: 

ou peut 'on voir les message du boot car j'ai eu des erreurs je crois...

toujours le meme message quand je restart alsa..

----------

## lebarjack

je crois que tu n'as pas modifié correctement ton /etc/modules.d/alsa

tu peux le remettre ici, qu'on voit.

et surtout, après chaque modification, il faut faire un update-modules qui va regenerer le fichier module.conf qui va bien

----------

## gwada_

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2003/08/05 21:07:55 johnm Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

   alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

   alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

```

----------

## lebarjack

remplace snd-interwave par snd-cmipci

ça ira mieux   :Razz: 

----------

## gwada_

voila le 

```

##  ALSA portion

   alias snd-card-0 snd-cmipci

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

   alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

```

puis 

```
bash-2.05b# update-modules
```

reboot et oujourspas de son.

pourtant je re-controlle les different point .

dmesg

```

ALSA device list:  No soundcards found.

```

puis 

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             8288  -

ppp_async              10624  -

snd_cmipci             33300  -

snd_opl3_lib            9728  -

snd_hwdep               7424  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6432  -

snd_rawmidi            21504  -

snd_pcm_oss            50084  -

snd_pcm                92832  -

snd_page_alloc          9316  -

snd_mixer_oss          17792  -

```

```
bash-2.05b# aplay

aplay: main:502: audio open error: No such device

```

```
bash-2.05b# find /lib/modules/ -name "*cmipci*"

/lib/modules/2.6.4-gentoo-r1/kernel/sound/pci/snd-cmipci.ko

```

voila tout ce qu'on a tracer avant est la ..... je ne comprend vraiment pas ....

----------

## lebarjack

Là, j'avoue que je sèche un peu.

Tu as bien installé alsa-libs (et alsa-oss) ?

que donne un 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound stop

/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

----------

## gwada_

j'ai tester et aucun des deux n'etais installer.

jamais remarquer d'ailleur  :Embarassed: 

je les est installer la .

j'ai arreter alsasound puis redemaree et

l

```

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules                                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found.

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ !! ]

```

je pense que la carte son n'est tout simplement pas demarer ou reconu n'y a t'il pas moyen de voir si le linux la voi (meme sans etre installer)

----------

## lebarjack

Bon, maintenant, il faut faire :

```
amixer set PCM 100 unmute

amixer set Master 100 unmute
```

si ça ne met pas d'erreur, ce doit être bon

sinon, tu dois avoir oublié de compiler le module sequencer

donc, tu as un :

```
 * Loading: snd-seq

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found. 
```

Tu peux aussi lire le tutorial très bien fait ici

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

qui, il est vrai, est plutot orienté noyau 2.4 mais la plupart des informations restent très pertinentes

----------

## gwada_

C'est koi le modules sequenceur?

ou je l'active ?

 aujourd'hui j'en est appris 1000 trucs je crois bien( à tes dépend d'ailleur)

pour la 1er question :

```
bash-2.05b# amixer set PCM 100 unmute

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

bash-2.05b# amixer set Master 100 unmute

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Je te conseille de prouver a refaire la configuration de alsa regardant la guide.

----------

## lebarjack

Dans le noyau :

```
<M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

  │ │               <M>   Sequencer support

  │ │               < >     Sequencer dummy client

  │ │               [*]   OSS API emulation

  │ │               <M>     OSS Mixer API

  │ │               <M>     OSS PCM (digital audio) API

  │ │               [*]     OSS Sequencer API
```

Vérifie bien que c'est modules sont validés.

----------

## gwada_

il etait pas en module dans mon noyau mais en dure (*) ....grrrrrrrrrrrr

je refait un noyau, mise a jours etc... reboot

et je revient.

fedeliallalinea : la doc je la regarde depuis bien 3 heures  je suis pas la les bras balan c'est juste que je suis debutant,  sinon j'aurais laisser tomber depuis longtemps.....  Le seul probleme est que je suis borné....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gwada_

On dirait que tout va bien sauf que a chaque fois il me dit que la carte n'est pas trouver.....

Alors faut appeller harry potter ?

ok je sort je suis naz j'ai passer 6h sur cette merde pour que sa ne fonctionne toujours pas....

Merci pour votre aide a tous

----------

## lebarjack

Bon, il faut relativiser, ton problÃ¨me a presque Ã©tÃ© rÃ©solu.

Le truc, c'est que quand on essaye les derniers noyo, avec les derniers ebuild, etc, ben des fois Ã§a marche pas.

Personellement, j'ai passÃ© 3 semaines Ã  configurer mes cartes son, pour avoir un microphone qui fonctionne avec ut2k4.

Je peux Ã©numerer les problÃ¨mes que j'ai rencontrÃ© :

- Le micro, il faut le brancher sur la prise micro, sinon Ã§a marche pas (pas toujours Ã©vident Ã  voir si l'arriÃ¨re du PC est pas trop accessible)

- Bug du driver via82xx, j'ai du aller fouiller sur le bugzilla de alsasound pour comprendre que le driver etait buggÃ©, et j'ai mis 3 semaines Ã  m'en apercevoir.

Le bilan :

- mon microphone marche et je peux enfin insulter mes collÃ¨gues windoziens qui m'ont charriÃ©s pendant 3 semaines

- je peux basculer en son 5:1 quand je regarde un film

- j'ai appris un tas de truc sur alsa, son mode de fonctionnement, les plugins qui permettent de se passer de esd ou de arts pour les KDEiens

Bref, pas de regret

Alors j'espere que tu es assez tetu pour finir ce que tu as commencÃ©  :Smile: 

----------

## gwada_

oh oui Mr d'ailleur je quitte ce windaub de me... pour m'y remettre 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## gwada_

Un pti question que faire qunad la carte son n'est pas reconu car c'est le seul message d'erreur que j'ai j'ai tout les modules qu'il faut charger mais tant qu'il ne trouvera pas la carte ben   :Crying or Very sad:   sa marche ra pas c'est sur ...

```
bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ppp_synctty             8288  -

ppp_async              10624  -

snd_cmipci             33300  -

snd_opl3_lib            9728  -

snd_hwdep               7424  -

snd_mpu401_uart         6432  -

snd_rawmidi            21504  -

snd_seq_oss            33888  -

snd_seq_midi_event      6240  -

snd_seq                56944  -

snd_seq_device          6564  -

snd_pcm_oss            50084  -

snd_pcm                92832  -

snd_page_alloc          9316  -

snd_timer              23552  -

snd_mixer_oss          17792  -

snd                    49348  -

soundcore               7200  -
```

et 

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Running card-dependent scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels                                                 [ ok ]

bash-2.05b# amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Unloading ALSA...

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1061: No soundcards found...

 * Unloading modules                                                      [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Using ALSA OSS emulation

 * Running card-dependent scripts

*

 * Restoring Mixer Levels
```

Donc qu'elle eput etre la raison de cette erreur, mauvais driver ....etc ..

----------

## gwada_

J'ai resussi a faire fionctionner la carte grace au module 

```
modprobe snd-intel8x0
```

je trouve sa vraiment bizarre mais bon...

En suivant la doc j'ai remarquer que j'avais bien le son de kde en dessant le teste suivant 

```
bash-2.05b# aplay $KDEDIR/share/sounds/pop.wav

Playing WAVE '/usr/kde/3.2/share/sounds/pop.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Mono

```

Mon probleme est le suivant des que mon pc reboot je pert les parameter ainsi au demarage je doit  

```
amixer set PCM 100 unmute
```

que doit 'on faire pour enregsitrer cela une fois pour toutes ?

Je n'arrive pas a ecouter de son en mp3 ou wma apres ..... que faire pour cela ??

----------

## gwada_

Merci...

----------

## yoyo

 *gwada_ wrote:*   

> Mon probleme est le suivant des que mon pc reboot je pert les parameter ainsi au demarage je doit  
> 
> ```
> amixer set PCM 100 unmute
> ```
> ...

 Regardes du côté de "alsactl" ou plutôt de "alsamixer" (dans l'ebuild "media-sound/alsa-utils").

 *gwada_ wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive pas a ecouter de son en mp3 ou wma apres ..... que faire pour cela ??

 Avec quoi essaies-tu de les écouter ???

----------

## lebarjack

Normalement, le script /etc/init.d/alsasound (que tu as du ajouter pour que le alsa soit chargÃ© au dÃ©marrage - rc-update add alsasound default) se charge d'enregistrer la configuration du mixer  dans le fichier /etc/asound.state et de la recharger au dÃ©marrage.

----------

